# Grffs Cooler Up For Sale



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 25, 2009)

Griff gave me a Coleman cooler full of fresh Alaskan fish to take care of last night. No reasonable offer refused. See me at the big pumpkin tower, we can work out a deal. Cooler included.      

Pigs


----------



## Griff (Sep 25, 2009)




----------

